# Lexmark x342n Unable to scan or print Legal



## Bigyaw (Feb 15, 2008)

"We have a home user with a new Lexmark X342n printer. it seemed to install OK here and tested fine, but once she got home and tried to print from Word, or even print a test page, so got the an error that the document failed to print. It didn't give any helpful information.
I set up the printer again and this time it printed OK.
Now when she tries to scan, she gets this error: "Error Code: 150 Driver Busy."
We uninstalled the printer software from the Control Panel and re-installed, but the same thing happens.
She installed QLink separately as the manual suggested, but when she clicks on it, it tells her that Qlink does not exist.If she opens QLink first then tries to scan, she once again gets the 150 Driver busy error.
It also refuses to recognize the legal size paper in the Manual feed tray.
Can anyone help?:4-dontkno


----------



## kumar01 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi

Error 150 is a registry error and regcure generally fixes this problem. The scanner should work fine thereafter


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

1. Disconnect printer and turn it off from pc
2. Go to add/remove in control panel and remove any and all driver and software
3. clean disc and temp folders
4. Reboot pc

Go here for driver and software:
http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi

Download all 4 downloads here.

1. Plug in power cord to printer and trun it on
2. Install driver and software
3. Connect USB cable when told to by installation
4. reboot pc
5. Install the 3 remaining installations
6. reboot pc
7. Your done

Note: DO not use any registry cleaning programs as this CAN lead to other problems as well or make it worse.


----------

